# What REALLY happened at the Point last week



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Well, here is the REAL story of what happened last week, as most of you have already heard we caught a couple of fish, but heres some pics to go along......

tater marshal and i decided back in the cold of striper season that we were gonna fish for another week this cobia season. we went ahead and booked a room and I invited jeff to come along and fish the week with us. luckily enough jeff managed to scrape the cash and time off of work to go with us.

i went down early with the ladyfriend on thursday night. i got to the point late around 7am and by that time the point proper was laid up with campers and people and I was afraid i'd have to look for another spot. by chance the General, Rob of the Hatteras Island Fish Militia saw me and told me to park him in and made room for me to fish, what a nice guy. Actually I was kinda rude and set up infront of someone elses camper, but Fish Hunter let me fish there anyway, nice guy... I ended up fishing next to VA APPRAISER and Fish Hunter and decided to yak a bait out. I yakked one out and about 815 or so I hook up into a fish. A couple of minutes later, Rob sticks the fish








I went over to RDT to get a real weight and it ended up being a 76lber








The general and I decided we'd put the first Asian Mafia Militiamen POW on the beach...








So after that I'm feeling pretty good and lazy so I hang out for a minute then around 1030ish I decide to yak another bait.... except by now the boats are everywhere, lines are everywhere and the current and wind are not as polite as they were. I went ahead and yak out from right next to the shoals with two lines and i went out about 200yrds and cut to my right (south). except after I cut i didnt go anywhere. For at least 20min I paddled my arse off and managed only to not be swept north. I was told it was hillarious as I was on an elliptical paddling machine........ I could hear the laughing from the beach ... Not long after that I started being swept in the shoals and northward where I dumped the yak....... lost my sightcasting combo(brand new diawa reel) and hopped back on the yak only to be flipped again... i eventually make it back and of course the General is giving me the chit i deserve. At this point, around noon, i call it quits for the day, afterall the rest of the crew isnt even down yet and I already got a nice fish. so by 1 oclock I was sleeping.
Friday night all the boys begin pouring in, Tater comes in and we all decide for some sharkin... nothing goin on so we all go back in before the cookout, except Ted from the RDT board needs a ride, and he has to squeeze in teh back with my dog... interesting fit.... 








Saturday rolls around and marshall comes into town along with the rest of the AC and shooter. We fish the morning and low and behold the horrible sight on the couch when we get back...








Well, youda thought he'da learned after al's eel incident last striper tourney, but obviously not. as a side note, if you are bunking with the AC, DO NOT PASS OUT in public at 3 in the afternoon...... AL decides shooter needs a bluefish head in kissing him.. SO... he takes a huge nasty bleeding bluefish head and makes it kiss shooter, somehow.... that picture got deleted from my camera but i tell you what the whole porch was rumbling in laughter! afterward the AC took a minute for a mugshot








Sunday we ended up fishing again.... Best weather day of the trip... the rest of the trip was wet and windy.. not a good combo... we ended up hookin up with some HUGE rays








I also managed to hook up with an unstoppable on my tld which stripped power pro like i have never felt. tater actually grabbed my shoulders as I was being skirted away... Kenny got a good pic of the drag marks i left in the sand..... We later on decided to take a yak ride to go see if we coudlnt catch us a cobia. We ended up launching and staying out for a couple of hours and saw a bunch of cobia.. and couple LARGE fish right behind marshalls boat. i manged to hook one up for a couple of seconds... it honestly THAT was the highlight of the trip. the rush from that fish was amazing....
oh somewhere along all this teo catches a 45FL drum... i forget which day. the week was pretty slow, scattered fish here and there, Jeff lands a citation cobia 44lber i believe. NICE FISH JEFF!!!!! Again, scattered fish, and a bonita run that I wasn't fast enough to get into. Fished with Kenny and Rodwatcher and Kenny hooked up a pup cobe. The weekend rolled back around and the AC was reunited. That night we celebrated and made fun of al as we took this picture. 








he got mad because we told him you had to have a pinkslip to be in that picture.... he went in the corner and had a couple of BLS and cried... and something else too...








Well, Saturday was pretty slow. I got christened by the General along with a few other vehicles,








and I saw Tommy Wheeler catch a nice fish on a cast bait... It truly was the highlight of the day. Nice fish on a true surfcast bait. Saturday morning, it was on. It was my last day there, said the lady friend so despite the not so great water conditions I decided to yak baits out. Nobody else seemed interested in doing so but hey, GO BIG or GO HOME. So I decided to go for it anyway. It wasnt a very pleasant yak ride. I stuck a bait inside and one outside. around 820(I asked AL what time it was) i noticed the 1569 bend and start screaming... FISH ON. When I go the fish in visual distance I notice the 1509 starting to dip... TEO is already on it and I'm screaming SET THE ******* HOOK *******. Teo's already on it and does the AC hookset and lands his fish as well. 








Well you know after that everyone yaks out baits too! Teo's buddy Ian lands a nice fish as well. 61lber 








Well... As I was taking that pic, I saw this and had to snap a pic for the rest of PS to see... classic
(REMOVED)
After that I stick my foot on an anchor sinker about 5 inches or so into my foot and leave the beach for my tetanus shot and anti-biotics... so i get back home.... black eye from kayak flips, tetanus shot and anti-biotics and limping after one of my favorite trips with the boys....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

damn.. that's dirty man.. why you gotta post that picture like that..


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sounds like goodtimes!*

Congrats and nice fish guys. It's a great Yak report!  J/K LMAO.....Hat


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Great report NTKG!!*

I said "I WISH I HAD TAKEN A PIC" of you skidding across the sand..  Actually wish I'da had a video of it,that was a sight ta see you skiding with the rod bowed up.. Would have been a great add for whatever blank you were using,cause ya had it maxed out~!!  

Great feeshin with ya'll,and watching you go for it with the gaff,as well as watching Jeff catch his first one.. Ya did good fellers...


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

*My version*

Here's some shots of the fun. Although I didn't get my cobe I got some fantastic photos. You guys are amazing anglers - I'm stoked just to get the opportunity to fish with you. Thanks for all your help and saint-like patience. I'll get prints of the good shots to you when I see you. 

Neil and Teo with POWs









Jeff with a boat-caught brown-suit. How'd you guys do on Sunday?










Robby and Taylor on our sight casting expedition. I saw a horse but couldn't get a cast off quick enough. Still got some figuring to do on getting one from the yak. Down but not out.










Tommy with Friday's Fatty.










Congrats and big thanks to all.

Ric


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*nice write up, but...*

why did you edit the last picture out? didn't get to see what it was. must of been a good one 

great trip for you guys. a cobia and a red drum from the surf is on my "to do" list....don't know when it's goin to happen, but one day...

fish-on


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Nice pics Ric! Let me know when you get a chance to head back down. If I'm around, I'm on it! I gotta remember to bring a small rod for bait/blues/spanish next time  

Great report Neil!!

/Scott


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Had a great time fishing fish you all. Thanks Neil for getting the place and keeping us all fed. Neil after you left I beached a ray that was seriously as big as my truck hood if not bigger. Teo will tell you. He already had two hooks in him from break offs. Jeff, I will let you practice yak'n anytime as long as it is in a pond, He He. Good to see old faces and meet new. Thanks to Dave and Judy too, great people. It was awesome to be out in the yak and see cobia popping up and big rays checking us out. Good times, and cant wait to do it again next year.
Marshall


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics*

That's just AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Great report guys.*

Teo congrats on the first cobe bro. Looks like you all had a great time.

Were there this many cobia caught last year? Looks like everyone is getting in on the action lately. Good to see what seems to be a healthy fishery.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

it was hard understanding your English  but,that was the best report I've heard or seen in a long,long time. Congratulations on a great trip.Hope to see y'all again around the Rusty Ritz Reunion.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Great job Guys! I'll be coming down for next years fun ... think it might be more productive and warmer than KDH. 

Congratulations Neil, Teo, Jeff, Shooter .. hell .. any of you that got the time to go!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I'm green with envy, making a plan to visit next June....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Where is the picture of the drum that I caught? Neil you have it? 

Thanks


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Pretty work guys; I'm Jealous as heck!

Wish I could have got down, but the new job here wasn't gonna allow it!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

well done gentleman. hopefully someday I will be able to throw more than my Diawa Black and Gold 11fter and will come down and join the mob at the point. Sadly till then, it is to the planks for me!

This weekend Bogue Inlet Pier
July 1-8 at Avalon

Seagull when I feel froggy after that. I need to break my skunk streak!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i spend two days out on the point and didnt catch the first fish, however, I was fishing the northern side of the point, away from the crowds......i just have enough respect for those guys to stay out of their way because I can throw the chit outta my heaver, but I am not as accurate as I should be yet.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Neil and company*

Nice report(s). You AC guys really do it up.

Nice feesh der man.

Jeff


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Between the A/C "Cobia Gaffing Rodeo," and the very audible PING PING PINGING of the equlaizer ...it just made my day, nice fish guys, good meeting ya!

NTKG: "Wait, wait I been wantin to do this all week ...PING!" 

If I get a TLD and bring a case of BL's next year Neil, would ya yak a bait out for me? 

Adam


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

That one that my buddy Ian caught, I hit him with a gaff, and 3 "PINGS" and was still moving. Finally Al had to put a hammer on the head that made a dent to finished it. Those were fun moments indeed.  

Nice meeting you too Adam..


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I saw the pic of your drum on that spot tail board, nice.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

great report
Big fish


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> Fisherman: Jeff with a boat-caught brown-suit. How'd you guys do on Sunday?


 We caught five,and had a blast both days..


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

nice fish Wormy....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Neil, great freakin' report. You and Teo and everyone really caught 'em up. Wish I could have been there on the beach and you yakking 'em out! What an experience, the AC, good weather and big fish!! Too much fun.  

Hey Teo, you told me to come and I blew it. Family obligations are tough!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

What a freakin' week. Those A/C guys are some bad arse anglers. Let me tell ya, them boys can fish.

Watching NTKG, Crawfish, NS4D, Tater, Drumdum, Rodwatcher, Fishmilitia, Tommy Wheeler, Surf Rat and countless others is a fishing lesson you can't put a price on.

A couple of things I learned:

If you don't know it, figure out the bimini twist.

The boys at the point might be hard, but they will go out of their way to help ya. You won't find a better crowd, no matter what anyone says. 

Don't get in a yak for the first time ever if there are 20mph SW winds and you got three baits aboard. Double that if you're in Hatteras.

Don't let me gaff your fish. Ask NTKG. 

Tie good knots. Again, learn the bimini twist. 

I can't thank NTKG for his hospitality. Dude, you made my week with your knowledge and help. Thanks for the place to stay, yaking out my baits and ... mostly ... putting up with me. This trip will be give me stories to tell the rest of my life. And for that, I can't thank you enough. 

Really, I can't thank you enough. 

Thanks, my friend.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I look good even sleeping  Now them AC fellers got room for improvment but don't tell them, we don't want to hurt their feelings  

Ya don't meet a lot of folks that will go out of their way to help others out *let alone feed ya fresh Coba and give ya a spot to lay your head even if they did me wrong,, blue fish head and all* but Neil is someone I hope to be able to call a friend for a long time to come.
PS. Ya got ya a good woman to put up with all of us and still be able to smile,,,thank her for me please.

Only thing I regret is I wasn't able to stay longer.


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

Very nice fish! And sounds like you all had a blast!

Were might a man order a couple of those heavers online?

Brent


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

if this thread gets anymore sentimental i'll have to take fishing lessons from Neil and Teo to learn how to fish properly,then I can be sentimental as well..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

FishinAddiction said:


> if this thread gets anymore sentimental i think you guys are gonna end up having a circlejerk


don't werry...we won't invite ya.....besides you'd probably eat the cookie


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> if this thread gets anymore sentimental i think you guys are gonna end up having a circlejerk


Now there is a person that don't know what great friends and good times are all about and besides can ya say "FishinAddiction" PIVOT MAN


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Shooter said:


> Now there is a person that don't know what great friends and good times are all about and besides can ya say "FishinAddiction" PIVOT MAN


Ouch.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*OK fellas*

Especially Fish Addiction,tone it down or get axed....


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...man, you guys are a purdy friendly group ......and I can tell ya been hangin' around Shooter too much!....hellofva report and congrats....the R


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the rhondel said:


> ...man, you guys are a purdy friendly group ......and I can tell ya been hangin' around Shooter too much!....hellofva report and congrats....the R



funny thing is i dont even know the guy, got home and i thought there was a homeless guy sleepin on the couch... but then i thought.... homeless guys dont eat that good!


----------



## DVRKILLER (Jun 21, 2006)

Now hold on one minute. This is the first chance I get to get on this site and I read this ??????
Now let's get the record straight. Yes you caught fish, and so did Teo and Ian. Ted does fit into the back of your truck when he has had a few, the Chunk of Cobia you gave me was great along with everything else you cooked that weekend and there is no question that Shooter is "UGLY". But there is no way, and I mean no way.
Quote "and i went out about 200yrds and cut to my right (south). except after I cut i didnt go anywhere. For at least 20min I paddled my arse off and managed only to not be swept north. I was told it was hillarious as I was on an elliptical paddling machine........ I could hear the laughing from the beach "unQuote.
Laugh yes I heard people laugh (not me I have been there) 20 minutes. (yes) But there is no way in [email protected] that you went out 200 Yards! Maybe 40 0r 50 But No Way 200.
GREAT FISH NEIL CONGRADULATIONS! oh Buy the way does your dog Bite???????????????????????


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Great report! I think I would of called the police if I found that sleeping on my couch when I came home, scary.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

DVRKILLER said:


> oh Buy the way does your dog Bite???????????????????????


Funny thing, that dog only bite NON-DOG eating people. That dog knows who to bite or he'll become food. He never bites me or Neil or Marshall or Tater. So it wasn't even cats that he was feeding us.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Funny thing, that dog only bite NON-DOG eating people. That dog knows who to bite or he'll become food. He never bites me or Neil or Marshall or Tater. So it wasn't even cats that he was feeding us.


That dog sure doesn't like people running past him.

It's kinda fun to run by him every few hours just to keep him awake. 

By the way, that's not a bad pic of Shooter. Lot's of times he looks a lot worse.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> That dog sure doesn't like people running past him.
> 
> It's kinda fun to run by him every few hours just to keep him awake.
> 
> By the way, that's not a bad pic of Shooter. Lot's of times he looks a lot worse.


now if'n we knew how much Shooter paid Neil to loose them pics with bloody blue fish head?...that was as classic as my eel pics


----------

